# Official DIY In-Line Walbro Fuel Pump for Audi TT.



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey guys. 
Started Searching all over for DIY on how to put an in line fuel pump in while retaining the stock fuel filter. With few luck here and there, I copied APR's design a little bit and went along with it. 
I am 18 years old and if I can put this on myself, so can you!
Make sure you solder all your connections, use as many zip ties as possible, and to tuck all your wires nice and neat.
I decided to put a seperate relay on the pump so it would turn on as soon as I turn the key instead of having a toggle switch. Also decided to make my own quick disconnects so it would look as factory as possible and be easy to put back to stock ever if need be.
If any of you have questions as to where I bought the parts or where you can get them from, P/m me and I would be glad to help out. I made the quick disconnects, fuel filter re-locate bracket, and other misc. fuel hoses / connections. 
Step one: Jack the car up so that it is level and safe to work on underneath. I have 2 in front, 2 in the rear.








Next step is to remove the skid plate to get to the stock fuel filter location. There are quite a few of these little bolts. You can see them in the picture. Once you take these off you will see the stock fuel filter with the quick disconnects on each end.
























The Fuel Filter looks like this!








Push the ends of the quick disconnect with a flat blade and they should pop right off. Have a towel / rag ready to clean up any gas that may pop out of the filter. 
Next take your fuel pump and quick disconnect lines and attatch as pictured. If you need quick disconnects, contact me and I will be glad to sell a few.
























Tighten your clamp and your fuel pump is set in location.
Next you need to get ground / power to your fuel pump. 
Use the supplied connection and solder a wire from positive and negative side of the pump. 
Here is where I put the ground for the pump. Under the car.








And the positive I ran up along with the 02 / Wideband wires.








And the finished Product








Now route the positive up along with the 02 wire, in back of the turbo inside of the heatshield across the engine bay, and up to the relay.








Put your skid plate back on, lower the car back down, and you are one step closer.
I forgot to take pictures but this part is pretty easy as well. You need to drop the lower dash under the steering wheel. (I think Jeff Bipes had a DIY on this for a boost gauge?). Find the OEM Pump Relay. It is plugged in but looks like this.








You will see a spot to attatch the wire underneath the relay. Put one of these on one end of the wire.








And attatch it under the 167 relay. Run it through the firewall where you would run wires for a boost gauge. (There is a rubber plug from the factory). Run the wire through the firewall and up to the relay.
















Next you will need to power the fuel pump. I used a a wire right from the battery to the relay. You will need an inline fuse with a 15 amp fuse. The inline fuse will look like this.
















You can see the fuse in back of the factory airbox mount. 
You can also see where I put the ground for the Relay. 
Now you have all these wires and not sure what to do with. Put these on each end and make sure you have a cover so they lock into place.








This is your Relay!
















Again, if you need any of these pieces, let me know and I will be able to get you them. 
Put your wires to the relay as follows:
#167 relay - #86
Ground - #85
+ Side of battery with inline Fuse - #30
+ Side of Fuel Pump - #87
Your final product should look like this! I wrapped everything with electrical tape, used tons of zip ties, and then put plastic wrap around it all for a factory look!








Your done! Almost!
Now you have your stock fuel filter going hm, now what. Answer!
I decided to give mine some bling and make it look somewhat factory / show since a big silver thing wouldnt sit in the bay. I sanded mine down, hit it with primer, gloss back on the sides, few coats of clear coat and I was done. Also polished the top since that is what is visible. 
Here's where you mount that big honker!








I made my own mounting bracket that I can also sell if you need one.
Where the feed line for the fuel rail used to plug in (big black box), plug it on top of the fuel filter. These are your feed / return.








Where the fuel line you just put on top of the fuel filter used to be, you need to run a new fuel line. Take your quick disconnects and run a line from the big black box to the bottom of the fuel filter. I used quick disconnects on each. Your return line stays the same. You can see the big long line I used to go from the big black box to the bottom of the filter in this pic.








And That is All! Take a pic of the engine and say wow it looks factory still!








I got a little happy with soldering and the flex wrap so I soldered resistors to where the factory SAI connections were. 








Again, if you have any questions on how to get anything let me know. I have everything available and ready to sell. I can sell piece by piece of as an entire kit if need be. I thought a DIY would be fine for people that want a challenge. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Official DIY In-Line Walbro Fuel Pump for Audi TT. (8 UR V8)*

Thats awesome dude, can I come look at your car? I'm close








Also, good DIY, very well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am adding this to my massive BT bookmark folder


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

nice.. were you get that fuel pump.. im needing to do this aswell since im trying to prep for BT time in the near future.. im installing my new FMIC kit i bought and a few other items on my list of needed things for BT... just trying to get the little things out of the way now and then turbo later..


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Official DIY In-Line Walbro Fuel Pump for Audi TT. (l88m22vette)*

We can meet up once my car is done. I see your on chicagogarage now so maybe both of us can hit up one of those meets? LMK!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Official DIY In-Line Walbro Fuel Pump for Audi TT. (8 UR V8)*

Very nice writeup. Suggestion...find this button on your camera:
















Also why are you installing one? Going BT? Unless you are it's really not necessary...


----------



## 8 UR V8 (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah I have the Rebel XTI camera that I just put on auto most of the time. 
Big Turbo, HD rods, Ported AEB Head, Big Cams, Oh its neccessary!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (8 UR V8)*

Nahhhh...25:1 air fuel ratios are where it's at


----------



## suzanneswift (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Official DIY In-Line Walbro Fuel Pump for Audi TT. (8 UR V8)*

I have a 2001 TT and am trying to find the fuel pump relay, which I was thinking might be the same OEM relay you referenced in one of your posts. Is it? The other instructions I have read say it is located in the 'driver's footwell'. Any suggestions you have on where to look would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Official DIY In-Line Walbro Fuel Pump for Audi TT. (suzanneswift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suzanneswift* »_I have a 2001 TT and am trying to find the fuel pump relay, which I was thinking might be the same OEM relay you referenced in one of your posts. Is it? The other instructions I have read say it is located in the 'driver's footwell'. Any suggestions you have on where to look would be appreciated. Thanks

You have to drop the lower dash (the part of the dash under the steering column) Jeff Bipes has a DIY for this I believe...it's down there.


----------



## SiverTTQuattro (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Official DIY In-Line Walbro Fuel Pump for Audi TT. (8 UR V8)*

the extra relay that you used what kind is it and where did you get it?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Official DIY In-Line Walbro Fuel Pump for Audi TT. (Murderface)*

Where can i find the fuel pump in my 2003 TT FWD?


----------



## AchTTung (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Official DIY In-Line Walbro Fuel Pump for Audi TT. (Mantvis)*

stock pump is in tank. 
pull the rear seat cushion and you'll see 2 black steel caps. Passenger side has the fuel pump and a fuel level sender. Drivers side has just a fuel sender (saddle shaped tank = 2 senders)


----------

